# Do I need the V3 Rancilio Silvia Steam Valve for the V3 wand?



## Ian S (Oct 3, 2014)

Do I need the V3 Rancilio Silvia Steam Valve for the V3 wand?

Or will the V3 wand fit my V2 Silvia steam valve (in my V2 Silvia)?

Sorry for having to ask, been Googling and looking all after noon and not found the answer.

Actually I want to fit a cool touch steam wand such as this one:

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/Rancilio-Stainless-Cool-Touch-Steam-Pipe-170mm/m-2426.aspx

Will that fit into the Silvia V2 or V3 steam valve?

Thanks.


----------



## AlbertoG (Jul 25, 2020)

Hi,

Has anyone tried this? I assume that yes, you need the V3 steam valve (otherwse why would there be kits with the valve included), but would be good to confirm from someone who has actually tried?


----------



## Ian S (Oct 3, 2014)

It says it's, at that link, 170mm.

If that's straight from ball to tip, it's maybe 30mm more than the original, so that will protrude beyond the drip tray, and probably lower, making it too low to fit a milk jug.


----------

